# Anyone ever used one of them vivo tanks?



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, just saw some on ebay! I've heard negative things about them like there fish die the first day they put them in and they brake, but has anyone ever used one? Just would like to hear your views on this. Thanks:no1:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

they look quite kl lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

yer!! lol, they have the little digi guide thing!!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought one for my ex-step daughter's 2nd Birthday last year. The digi thing is VERY annoying.. Flashes daily and it was kept in her room so we used to have to cover the display. The fish were still doing well when I left him.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh right, my bro was thinking of getting it but I think not! and for you out there who dont know wht a vivo tank is heres a pic:







Thanks.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

They're alright. Not really suitable for anything though. Not many fish you could keep in there, at all.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Would any sort of neons go in there? Just my bro really likes it! Thanks


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

what ever happened to the good old fasioned glass tank? :whistling2:


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Oh right, my bro was thinking of getting it but I think not! and for you out there who dont know wht a vivo tank is heres a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally unsuitable for pretty much anything other than shrimps and small fish like rasboras etc... The picture of goldfish is ridiculous.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Would any sort of neons go in there? Just my bro really likes it! Thanks


nope, neons like loner tanks where they can swim. 

If I were you, I'd just get a normal glass tank.

Juwel are a good make. : victory:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Esfa said:


> nope, neons like loner tanks where they can swim.
> 
> If I were you, I'd just get a normal glass tank.
> 
> Juwel are a good make. : victory:


Thanks esfa will have to tell him!!! lol

**EDIT** Whats the best size tank for neons? Thanks


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Thanks esfa will have to tell him!!! lol
> 
> **EDIT** Whats the best size tank for neons? Thanks


at least 100litres. : victory:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

ahh thanks mate! so I could put 10 or so neons in a 100litre tank, could i add some other fish too? Sorry for all the questions but need to know to tell me bro!! Thanks


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

If he likes neons, i suppose he likes, small colourful things?. You could probably get a shoal of neons, a shoal of glowlight tetra's, maybe a few guppies and a nice group of kuhili loaches of Corydora's.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> If he likes neons, i suppose he likes, small colourful things?. You could probably get a shoal of neons, a shoal of glowlight tetra's, maybe a few guppies and a nice group of kuhili loaches of Corydora's.


That would be a great tank, how big would it have to be for that lot? Thanks!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> That would be a great tank, how big would it have to be for that lot? Thanks!


90 litres and above.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool, thanks mate!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

thats ok bud..


----------

